
Ask HN: What are you using in place of Google Hire after it's sunsetting? - Yhippa
Our company lost a very valuable tool in Google Hire. Prior to this we were loosely managing things in Google Drive for things like resumes and Google Sheets for capturing information about the interviews.<p>1. Are there other solutions people have transitioned to that seem to be a competent replacement?
2. Do people have any recommendations for processes or templates on how to execute and capture information?<p>I feel like we were doing things largely off-the-cuff before and now we are back to the drawing board.
======
sushshshsh
Why not continue with the shared drive of files and spreadsheet method?

It can grow pretty well to manage a pipeline of thousands of employees if the
people involved care deeply enough about making it work.

~~~
Yhippa
I'm definitely okay with this. The problem is your second point. Nobody seems
to care deeply enough as you put it. I do because I want to make our process
better. Appreciate the input.

~~~
sushshshsh
Cool, sorry if I seemed a bit curt originally :) What you've highlighted is a
big challenge facing all organizations today. Behind the glitz of the latest
SaaS offerings and trainings, business operations are just stuck in the mud in
terms of employees really caring about the outcome of a business process.

For some people, uploading 100 resumes from their local computer to a shared
drive is easy and consistently repeatable with no human error. For others, it
feels like a gigantic waste of time and can be inefficient. When you multiply
this by hundreds of employees over many months of work, the SaaS solution (if
it actually works) ends up being the more efficient and cost effective route.

For me though, the choice is clear. I'd much rather the drive and a simple
spreadsheet. It's like the simplicity and ubiquity of Whatsapp compared to the
horrific mess that is Webex :)

